# What to Do With Injured African Cichlid?



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Came home today to find one of my Pseudo. Aurora pretty badly injured (see photo, graphic). He had a bruised lip the day before but I thought nothing of it. But now, part of his nose is missing and he's not eating.

Is this something that he can recover from? Is there anything I can do to help heal him? Should I consider euthanization?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like something that would heal but with a good scar I would imagine. Some salt and or meds might help, but again if doesn't look infected I wouldn't worry too much with meds just add some salt to help heal.


----------

